# How long are heater thermostats on on average per day?



## sanj (23 Jun 2008)

I know there a few variables such as ambient temp, aquarium size, temp setting in the aquarium...

But does anyone roughly have an idea how long per day a heaterstat would be on. Im just trying to get a feel for energy costs using the PFK calculator and the potential 40% increase in elec prices this year.

I am estimating a possible increase to Â£0.17/per kWh. 

I took a rough guess and thought maybe 8 hours a day?? Water cools down quite slowly though... maybe im way off, hope so because the total aquarium running bill is looking like Â£800 odd per year.

I was thinking of reducing light on period from 10 to 8 hours...is that fairly ok for plants? Im thinking it is, but just want to get some views.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jun 2008)

take a look here:

viewtopic.php?t=1643


----------



## sanj (23 Jun 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## zig (23 Jun 2008)

I did some tests some time ago using an energy monitor and If I recall it cost approx â‚¬1(about 80p)per week to run a 200W heater on a 150l tank with an enclosed lid. I cant remember how long the heater remained on each day but this obviously is determined by the ambient room temperature and whether the heater thermostat is functioning correctly, seasonal  temperatures will come into play as well so its never going to be an exact science IMO trying to guess that one.


----------

